# Question about upgrading a lifetime box...



## Bimmerman1 (Dec 22, 2006)

I was given an older lifetime box, but I have a newer box. Is there a way to switch parts to make mine have the lifetime and i could sell the older box.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

No.

You may want to try to find out the date of activation of the lifetime subscription. If it was activated before Jan x?, 2001, the lifetime subscription can legally be transferred to another unit.


----------



## Bimmerman1 (Dec 22, 2006)

dwit said:


> No.
> 
> You may want to try to find out the date of activation of the lifetime subscription. If it was activated before Jan x?, 2001, the lifetime subscription can legally be transferred to another unit.


How do I go about doing this? I think the box is messed up as when you turn it on it stays on the "powering up" screen.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have to call a TiVo CSR to ask. You could try replacing the HDD and see what works.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Bimmerman1 said:


> How do I go about doing this? I think the box is messed up as when you turn it on it stays on the "powering up" screen.


Just call tivo and ask. They will need the Tivo Service Number(TSN) which should be on the rear panel of unit.


----------



## Bimmerman1 (Dec 22, 2006)

classicsat said:


> try replacing the HDD and see what works.


I could do this but would rather us my newer DT box.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

If you can transfer it, you might be better off transferring to a TivoHD or series 3, sell it on ebay and then use the money to fund a DT subscription for a LONG time.

Do all the math out when you get the information, may be worth your time.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Then use your DT. 

There is no way for a user to move a Lifetime from one box to another. Lifetime is tied to the box TSN on TiVos servers, and to apply that to a different box, needs TiVo to perform the move, under their rules and policies, which in your case would not be permitted.

If you insist on using that Lifetime box, you will have to repair it.


----------

